# finally getting to say goodbye to Uber



## knightuber69 (Nov 12, 2015)

I've been with Uber for 1 year and a half things keep going downhill
lower quality of customers cheaper rates finally got off my lazy a$$s and got a real job this 

what has happened I put high miles on my car now I'm a proud owner of a 2011 Toyota Prius with 250,000 miles and I still owe $20,000 on it  thanks uber


when will all you drivers wake up and smell the coffee Uber is only good for customers and uber not for drivers

it's not worth it guys


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Good luck with your new job!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

knightuber69 said:


> I've been with Uber for 1 year and a half things keep going downhill
> lower quality of customers cheaper rates finally got off my lazy a$$s and got a real job this
> 
> what has happened I put high miles on my car now I'm a proud owner of a 2011 Toyota Prius with 250,000 miles and I still owe $20,000 on it  thanks uber
> ...


Good for you. I love to see a person escape from this Uber nightmare.
Good luck in your new job.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

That's why this shouldn't be a primary income rather than supplemental. 
Good luck on your future endeavors!


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> That's why this shouldn't be a primary income rather than supplemental.
> Good luck on your future endeavors!


I was saying this for a while, uber is for part time extra cash. Now you all see that I was right.
You guys keep saying "uber will hire anyone" or "all the new drivers will quit" "uber hire just any idiot" and crap like this. 
But the real truth is that uber used to hire garbage people, the new people are much better and the people that will quit are the old garbage drivers uber used to hire. 
You took cabbies jobs and didn't care, now I'm taking your job and I don't care.


----------



## Rando57 (Sep 21, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I was saying this for a while, uber is for part time extra cash. Now you all see that I was right.
> You guys keep saying "uber will hire anyone" or "all the new drivers will quit" "uber hire just any idiot" and crap like this.
> But the real truth is that uber used to hire garbage people, the new people are much better and the people that will quit are the old garbage drivers uber used to hire.
> You took cabbies jobs and didn't care, now I'm taking your job and I don't care.


A classic example of some typical moron who thinks he's smarter than everyone else and that there's a secret he knows that no one else does. Everyone laughs at you.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Rando57 said:


> A classic example of some typical moron who thinks he's smarter than everyone else and that there's a secret he knows that no one else does. Everyone laughs at you.


In the meantime old drivers are quiting left and right, old drivers are getting pissed and old/full time drivers can't pay their bills and feed their family.

But you are still in denial, thinking that new drivers will quit.

Get a job and turn uber to a part time gig, or just quit is my advice for you.

Reality hurt, but it's still reality.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

I finally got out of it myself. In my case, OP, I was driving for Lyft on a full-time basis. I didn't have much of a choice in the matter - I lost my old job last year, and couldn't find anything else until recently. At least you're not walking away after filing bankruptcy like I am. Tomorrow at my bankruptcy hearing, I will find out whether or not I can even keep my car in the aftermath of nearly a year and a half of driving for Lyft. FYI, too, I didn't have a new enough vehicle to get on with Uber in my area. In any case, best of luck with the new job.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Idk what you're complaining about when you decided on financing a Prius while doing Uber for a whole year and a half. Surely you must have made enough to cover the whole value of the car by now.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I was saying this for a while, uber is for part time extra cash. Now you all see that I was right.
> You guys keep saying "uber will hire anyone" or "all the new drivers will quit" "uber hire just any idiot" and crap like this.
> But the real truth is that uber used to hire garbage people, the new people are much better and the people that will quit are the old garbage drivers uber used to hire.
> You took cabbies jobs and didn't care, now I'm taking your job and I don't care.





Daniel12345 said:


> In the meantime old drivers are quiting left and right, old drivers are getting pissed and old/full time drivers can't pay their bills and feed their family.
> 
> But you are still in denial, thinking that new drivers will quit.
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!!! Wow the force is incredibly strong in this one.


----------



## UberEddie2015 (Nov 2, 2015)

the idea is to make money. not just enough money to pay for your vehicle. like I always say Uber is a way for drivers to cash out the value of there car. not make money. 

only after a while and your no longer a newbee will you find out. then you will post what we are saying now and some newbee will think he found the magic formula. how do i know? I felt like those newbees when I started. good luck.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

You made 250,000 miles and never been able to pay off the car? 

Something is not right there.


----------



## knightuber69 (Nov 12, 2015)

40 hours a week net 500.00 
Gross 700.00 200.00 gas 
So 2000 a month - 470.00 car payment


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

knightuber69 said:


> 40 hours a week net 500.00
> Gross 700.00 200.00 gas
> So 2000 a month - 470.00 car payment


Still something is terribly wrong with this math... 2011 Prius with $20,000.00 loan balance remaining on it while your payments are $470.00/month!

You bought this car brand new with how much of a sticker price?

What was your APR on the loan?

There are 8-9 year old cars under $5k almost in every market. You can make a small payment, own them outright in a few months and not be a debt slave. If you use a $5k car 2 years and need another one every 2 years, you can be free of interest payments, lower insurance costs and most importantly sleep well.

Especially December and January is a good time to buy a used car. I hope your story helps at least a few people make better choices.


----------



## navtop (Nov 13, 2015)

knightuber69 said:


> I've been with Uber for 1 year and a half things keep going downhill
> lower quality of customers cheaper rates finally got off my lazy a$$s and got a real job this
> 
> what has happened I put high miles on my car now I'm a proud owner of a 2011 Toyota Prius with 250,000 miles and I still owe $20,000 on it  thanks uber
> ...


one year and half is 540 days, 250000 miles devide by 540days is 462.00 miles , did you drive 462 miles every day? Monday - Sunday? totally b..s


----------



## RideShareStrategy (Dec 5, 2015)

Op is grossly exaggerating or financed at 30%. If you financed that high, I feel bad for you son,
I've got 99 problems and your lack of credit knowledge ain't 1.


----------



## Lisa1 (Nov 30, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I was saying this for a while, uber is for part time extra cash. Now you all see that I was right.
> You guys keep saying "uber will hire anyone" or "all the new drivers will quit" "uber hire just any idiot" and crap like this.
> But the real truth is that uber used to hire garbage people, the new people are much better and the people that will quit are the old garbage drivers uber used to hire.
> You took cabbies jobs and didn't care, now I'm taking your job and I don't care.


 How can you say they are all garbage? You are judging people you don't know. Uber treats their drivers like crap expecting them to keep perfect ratings. No one can keep their ratings up forever.


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

krytenTX said:


> Good luck with your new job!


Awesome avatar!


----------

